# Any recommended trainers in Northern Colorado?



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey,

I am looking for a good trainer in Northern Colorado. My dog has some seperation anxiety issues that we are working on and he needs some training so he obeys commands the first time. Looking for basic obedience training mainly.

http://www.unleashyourdog.com/training.cfm

I don't know what to think about this trainer. I am around Boulder so the closer the better but I'd rather get better training with a little bit of driving.

Thanks
-Mike


----------



## Tripawds.com (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Mike, I was wondering if you ever found a trainer in Boulder? We are in Fort Collins and looking for one now. Thanks.


----------

